# Logic Pro X 10.3.1 has been released and available for download from the App Store.



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2017)

Lots of bug fixes.

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718


----------



## vewilya (Feb 21, 2017)

Just downloaded it. GUI looks great I find. Nice work they've done...


----------



## samphony (Feb 21, 2017)

FINALLY

*New Features/Enhancements*


Logic now supports the Audio Unit v3 specification for virtual MIDI ports.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Feb 21, 2017)

Hmm ....

*
New Features/Enhancements*


Logic now supports the Audio Unit v3 specification for virtual MIDI ports.


----------



## vewilya (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't believe you!! I mean I want to but I don't!


----------



## Vik (Feb 21, 2017)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> Logic now supports the Audio Unit v3 specification for virtual MIDI ports.


I don't even know what that means.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 21, 2017)

Text looking any better on older monitors btw ?


----------



## vewilya (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a 2011 iMac and the text is definitely looking better, at least to my eyes!


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 21, 2017)

Vik said:


> I don't even know what that means.



for one, it will let you open more than 16 channel virtual multi instruments. which if you are using VEP its the miracle we have all been waiting for. We now have to wait until VSL implements it on their end.


----------



## Vik (Feb 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Text looking any better on older monitors btw ?


It looks a little smoother on my newish, non-retina 27" Philips monitor.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2017)

I think that this is perhaps the most focused I have seen the Logic Pro development team on squashing bugs since Apple bought Emagic.


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 21, 2017)

Holy frijoles! Good job LPX team!


----------



## vewilya (Feb 21, 2017)

They are responsive to bug reports and taking this quite seriously I have the impression! Also the 10.3 features in general are just amazing I must say... Panning, region-based processing, naming functions for stem export, and more...


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 21, 2017)

So will I need to reinstall VE-Pro to take advantage of the extra ports?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 21, 2017)

I concur, I was asked to elaborate on one bug report and also told another was going to be looked at.

Good to see that you VEP guys/gals got some word to them how important AU3 was.


----------



## samphony (Feb 21, 2017)

stonzthro said:


> So will I need to reinstall VE-Pro to take advantage of the extra ports?



Maybe @Dietz can chime in?


----------



## jaddne (Feb 21, 2017)

I suspect VE Pro will need to be updated to (finally!) take advantage of AUv3. Hopefully VSL has had it ready and waiting for this release!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 21, 2017)

It's hard to imagine why you'd need to reinstall VE Pro unless it has a new plug-in, in which case you'd only need to install the new plug-in. VE Pro doesn't install anything other than the plug-ins.

As far as I can tell, the text is sharper. It's not at all blurry on my 30" monitor, and it looks fine to me on my 11" laptop. But I could be wrong.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 21, 2017)

Can someone link to the official page of AU3? or some article telling all about it?


----------



## ZenFaced (Feb 21, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I think that this is perhaps the most focused I have seen the Logic Pro development team on squashing bugs since Apple bought Emagic.



Jay

With this new multiple midi ports, do you think we should re-do the Play instances in VePro now or keep as is as you taught us, which is one instance of Play per instrument in VE Pro (versus one instance in VE-Pro containing multiple Plays)? Which way do you thin is better for CPU?


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Feb 21, 2017)

Vik said:


> I don't even know what that means.





itstav said:


> Can someone link to the official page of AU3? or some article telling all about it?



Here's a Video from Apple's WWDC in 2015, some 60minutes long. ( It's only accessible thru the SAFARI Browser.)
While this is focusing on Developers and the possibility to develop AU extensions (PlugIns) - which then can also be sold in Apple's App-Store -, you will also get an idea what Apple has in mind for the future concerning AU .

https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2015/508/


----------



## vewilya (Feb 21, 2017)

Well. Here's proof for AU3...

Can't quite believe it! Amazing... Lots of stuff being improved and fixed... Wow..

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718


----------



## samphony (Feb 21, 2017)

itstav said:


> Can someone link to the official page of AU3? or some article telling all about it?




http://vi-control.net/community/threads/multiport-midi-for-audio-units-au-v3-lpx.46105/


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 21, 2017)

The Logic team is on a roll, wow! All bugs seems to have been fixed and the new features in 10.3 are very, very useful. @Ashermusic I know you speak to them - please send my sincere gratitude their way! Now if only we could get a firm commitment from Apple to the Mac Pro, and maybe even a laptop that prioritised raw power over battery life, I would sleep much better.


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 21, 2017)

OK, so there are no AU3 plugs as of right now, correct? For some reason I thought there were... I'm a doof


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2017)

thesteelydane said:


> The Logic team is on a roll, wow! All bugs seems to have been fixed and the new features in 10.3 are very, very useful. @Ashermusic I know you speak to them - please send my sincere gratitude their way! Now if only we could get a firm commitment from Apple to the Mac Pro, and maybe even a laptop that prioritised raw power over battery life, I would sleep much better.




Unfortunately, the Logic developers have no say in the hardware.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Feb 21, 2017)

Font looks better on my non retina displays!


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 21, 2017)

samphony said:


> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/multiport-midi-for-audio-units-au-v3-lpx.46105/



i forgot there where other things. 

im only really caring about that
*the v3 of the Audio Unit API allows 256x16ch Midi Cables!!!*


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> i forgot there where other things.
> 
> im only really caring about that
> *the v3 of the Audio Unit API allows 256x16ch Midi Cables!!!*



Personally, i don't care. With VE Pro 6 and the SkiSwitcher, 16 MIDI channels per instrument suits me fine. But I am happy for those who want it.


----------



## ZenFaced (Feb 21, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Personally, i don't care. With VE Pro 6 and the SkiSwitcher, 16 MIDI channels per instrument suits me fine. But I am happy for those who want it.




Should we re-do the Play instances in VePro now that Logic allows multiple ports or keep as is With one instance of Play per instrument in VE Pro (versus one instance in VE-Pro containing multiple Plays)? Which way do you think is better for CPU?


----------



## resound (Feb 21, 2017)

Hmmm....the CC window bug is still here. And maybe my eyes are just tired because I've been working all day, but the fonts seem more blurry to me now.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2017)

ZenFaced said:


> Should we re-do the Play instances in VePro now that Logic allows multiple ports or keep as is With one instance of Play per instrument in VE Pro (versus one instance in VE-Pro containing multiple Plays)? Which way do you think is better for CPU?



I see no reason why changing from that would result in better CPU performance. And Play doesn't have an AU 3 version yet.


----------



## JoshuaOlds (Feb 21, 2017)

Yeah fonts are definitely looking better on my non-retina 27inch cinema display! 
I am very impressed with the teams quick and extensive response to the initial bugs in 10.3 - looks like they really do listen after all!


----------



## jonathanwright (Feb 22, 2017)

Have Apple hired more developers? The rate of bug fixes, improvements and new features is really quite impressive at the moment.

Great news that AU3 has been enabled, hopefully a VEP update will follow soon.

As the amount of aux tracks is likely to explode now, it would be nice if they gave the mixer a little love next, moving tracks within the mixer and allowing multiple views without opening additional windows or changing screensets would be very nice.

Very happy with the way Logic is going though.


----------



## samphony (Feb 22, 2017)

In my personal opinion it shows that the "Apple doesn't care" debates can be put to rest for now


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 22, 2017)

samphony said:


> In my personal opinion it shows that the "Apple doesn't care" debates can be put to rest for now



They (still) care about Logic and FCPX but soon there will be no hardware platform to support the pro users. There will be iMac and laptops - which are underpowered, inadequate and inconvenient for a lot of professionals. Maybe some day the iMac will get there, but it will still be a "use and throw away" product that most likely won't last as long as a real workstation with proper cooling possibilities, expandability etc. I am sure they would love everybody to just be happy about the Macbooks and iMac and use that for our work but that is just not what is happening. It'll be fine for a lot of people but they are alienating many of their professional users and forcing them to go Windows in the end. If Logic existed for Windows I would probably be there already.

The Mac Pro is dead.


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 22, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> ...The Mac Pro is dead.


Meaning that you have some viable source from Apple?


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Feb 22, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> They (still) care about Logic and FCPX but soon there will be no hardware platform to support the pro users. There will be iMac and laptops - which are underpowered, inadequate and inconvenient for a lot of professionals. Maybe some day the iMac will get there, but it will still be a "use and throw away" product that most likely won't last as long as a real workstation with proper cooling possibilities, expandability etc. I am sure they would love everybody to just be happy about the Macbooks and iMac and use that for our work but that is just not what is happening. It'll be fine for a lot of people but they are alienating many of their professional users and forcing them to go Windows in the end. If Logic existed for Windows I would probably be there already.
> 
> The Mac Pro is dead.



It's certainly at that crossroads.People who own a Mac Pro (Vader Helmet) will have those in use for at least another five years.
As someone who's now working on a 2015 Macbook Pro as my old Imac main machine died, it's difficult for me to know when to make the next purchase. 
Like you I'm a logic guy and just can't see myself going back to PC.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 22, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> Meaning that you have some viable source from Apple?



Do you have any source/indication that points to anything else?

The writing has been on the wall for years. The cMP wasn't updated after 2009. The nMP has seen ONE release in 2013, radio silence since then. They are clearly backing out of that segment, just as they have with servers, routers and displays recently. Selling 2013 hardware at 2017 prices is ridiculous. The nMP ("Vader helmet") was a mistake. It's not what the pros wanted. And now Tim Cook has a very easy excuse for not developing it further (if he indeed knows of its existence at all), "see, it doesn't sell!". Same for the rest of the Mac line - neglecting it, hardly ever updating it, and very uninspiringly so. They are going 99% gadgets as that is where the money is at the moment. The Mac is just an afterthought.

On another note, I am exited about this .1 release. Should fix the font problem and a lot of other things. I really like the 10.3 release, it's running nicely on my last-of-its-kind Mac Pro 3.46Ghz 12-core workstation from 2009/10. Wonder if Apple's next OS release will be made to not work on that system - and when Logic follows suit to require that OS - that will surely be the day I go Windows.


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 22, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> Do you have any source/indication that points to anything else?


Sadly enough, no.


----------



## lpuser (Feb 22, 2017)

So ... everybody is happy with the bright white colors in the Event List?


----------



## samphony (Feb 22, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> Sadly enough, no.


I'm pretty sure we will see Mac Pros or the one that might have more than 4 cores updated in the future. And to be honest I have to say I don't care about that. My Vader helmet is doing what it does and the upgrade to twelve cores went smooth. I might add another one in the future and if apple decides to drop the Mac Pro line there will be enough options to keep me working with logic may it be the Vader as main or sample playout machine in combination with iMac or PC. Anything is possible!

But this might also be worth a discussion in a separate thread.

And maybe just maybe I'll have get used to working with Nuendo more and more in relation to WWISE and game audio so who knows. At least these machines and software allow us to do what we do best > moaning in forums  (just kidding)


----------



## wayne_rowley (Feb 22, 2017)

For some reason I can't update to it? The App Store says no updates available. I have bought Logic and have 10.3 installed. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

wayne_rowley said:


> For some reason I can't update to it? The App Store says no updates available. I have bought Logic and have 10.3 installed.
> 
> Any ideas?



Did you perhaps rename it to anything other than Logic Pro X?


----------



## wayne_rowley (Feb 22, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Did you perhaps rename it to anything other than Logic Pro X?



No - I have only ever installed it via the App Store - all defaults.


----------



## Kent (Feb 22, 2017)

wayne_rowley said:


> No - I have only ever installed it via the App Store - all defaults.


Silly question, but have you tried rebooting your computer?


----------



## wayne_rowley (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes. And signing out and back in the App Store. 

Guess its not an option for everyone but I wonder why? I am on El Capitan and only installed 10.3 last month.


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 22, 2017)

samphony said:


> if apple decides to drop the Mac Pro line there will be enough options to keep me working with logic may it be the Vader as main or sample playout machine in combination with iMac or PC. Anything is possible!


Don't worry, I used Notator coupled with my Atari and a pretty funky set up with great enthusiast.
I just do really like the gear I'm using at the moment.
Coupling couple of Mac with iPad plus some silly outboard gear and whatnot?
Bring on the beat.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

wayne_rowley said:


> Yes. And signing out and back in the App Store.
> 
> Guess its not an option for everyone but I wonder why? I am on El Capitan and only installed 10.3 last month.



Maybe the update requires Sierra? Not sure about that.


----------



## clisma (Feb 22, 2017)

Don't think Sierra is required. I'm on El Capitan 10.11.6 and just update to Logic 10.3.1 without a hitch.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

Well than Wayne, I would suggest dragging Logic Pro X out of your applications folder and then open the App Store, got to Purchased, and re-download it and see if it is 10.3.1.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 22, 2017)

Logic 10.3.1 is much slower here when the event list editor is open. Selecting regions has a heavy delay.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

Hmmmm, not seeing that here.


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 22, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Logic 10.3.1 is much slower here when the event list editor is open. Selecting regions has a heavy delay.



I have the same problem when a separate score editor window is open alongside a tracks window and piano roll. Deleting anything, undoing/redoing anything, merging regions all invoke the spinning beach ball and take about 5-8 seconds to complete. Closing the score editor window makes everything instant again.

It was this way on 10.3.0 as well - was hoping it would be fixed. The devs have asked me for files, so hopefully this makes the next cut... they're certainly on a roll!


----------



## Saxer (Feb 22, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> I have the same problem when a separate score editor window is open alongside a tracks window and piano roll. Deleting anything, undoing/redoing anything, merging regions all invoke the spinning beach ball and take about 5-8 seconds to complete. Closing the score editor window makes everything instant again.
> 
> It was this way on 10.3.0 as well - was hoping it would be fixed. The devs have asked me for files, so hopefully this makes the next cut... they're certainly on a roll!


Only event list delay here... all other editors are fast as before or faster. The delay happens also when only the event list is open (and no other editor). No difference if it's a subwindow of the main window or a separate window.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Well than Wayne, I would suggest dragging Logic Pro X out of your applications folder and then open the App Store, got to Purchased, and re-download it and see if it is 10.3.1.



Thanks. Managed to sort it in the end just be re-installing from App Store. Now on version 10.3.1.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

BTW, do you guys know about this?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> BTW, do you guys know about this?


thanks!


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> BTW, do you guys know about this?


Oh lord I had a dream about this. That is super cool!


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> BTW, do you guys know about this?


Jay, even more reason I want to treat you to a nice lunch on my next L.A. trip. Is that new? I don't recall seeing it in the menu - what a great find!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> Jay, even more reason I want to treat you to a nice lunch on my next L.A. trip. Is that new? I don't recall seeing it in the menu - what a great find!




Yep, it is new, I believe.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> BTW, do you guys know about this?



YES! That is really useful.


----------



## samphony (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Yep, it is new, I believe.


Yes it's new. As well as finally after all these years the piano roll keyboard shows which notes you play in realtime. Although the environment keyboard always did.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 23, 2017)

I guess viewing note labels could be useful if you're zoomed way in, but I use the white and grey background as a guide (I drew the black notes in to show what's going on):


----------



## Blake Ewing (Feb 24, 2017)

Is this a bug? 

After opening Logic and working in an initial file and then closing that project, the File - Open dialogue brings up the last project folder instead of the default Logic project folder. Anyone else seeing this?

Thanks!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 25, 2017)

That's a preference, Blake. I'll see if I can find where it is...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 25, 2017)

Preferences -> General -> Project handling.

(The main preferences, not the project settings ones.)


----------



## Blake Ewing (Feb 25, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Preferences -> General -> Project handling.
> 
> (The main preferences, not the project settings ones.)


Thanks, Nick. I believe I had checked there already. Here are the settings I've got...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 25, 2017)

It's under the Startup Action drop-down. I have mine set to Select a Template, and it opens the My Templates folder when I start up, with the template I used previously selected.

There are other options under there, and it seems to be working here.

Also, there's the New from Template command, but you probably know about that.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 25, 2017)

When using selection based processing and the Create Take option, the new take has the processed selection at the beginning of the region instead of a the correct time. Bug or operator error?


----------



## Blake Ewing (Feb 25, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's under the Startup Action drop-down. I have mine set to Select a Template, and it opens the My Templates folder when I start up, with the template I used previously selected.
> 
> There are other options under there, and it seems to be working here.
> 
> Also, there's the New from Template command, but you probably know about that.



Nick, thank you again, but the issue I'm having isn't on startup. It's - after closing a project and then trying to open another, existing project. Instead of being taken to the default Logic folder (where all projects are saved), I'm taken to the folder of the project I just closed.

Not a world-ending bug, but annoying that I have to use extra clicks to get somewhere.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 25, 2017)

Ah, okay. Then the easiest workaround is to put add that folder to your Favorites in the Finder, so it shows up in every window on the left.

That's actually what I've always done with my Sequences folder.

But you probably know about this too.  Sorry if I'm stating the bleeding obvious.


----------



## NOX (Feb 27, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I think that this is perhaps the most focused I have seen the Logic Pro development team on squashing bugs since Apple bought Emagic.



I agree so much with this ! over the last twelve years i developed an extensive environment for my template in Logic,
an orchestral set up of real time control of scales, volumes, timbre etc for all 60 orchestral instruments...
all connected to VEPRO on rather dated 16 gig macbook pro early 2011...

you can imagine the innumerable crashes etc... i survived...rather miraculously at certain times...

but now it has been a full week of intensive use with 10.3.1 and... not a single crash so far !! 
This is the sweetest and most robust Logic Pro in a long time... more responsive, stable...
it's almost unrecognizable... hope it lasts ! Bravo to the Logic Pro team at Apple this is impeccable
work...


----------



## rlw (Feb 27, 2017)

I upgraded from 10.2.4 to 10.3.1 last week. I am extremely happy with the new changes and features. The fonts are a small issue for me (not as clear), the only bug for me is that when using ARIzID v1.1a with VEP 6 to a slave PC, I am having some hanging with articulation changes. My work around has been to use a preceding note out of instrument range for the new articulation (sort of old school key switching technique) . Steve Swartz was quick getting back to me and I tried some of his recommendations and I will send him another email since his suggestions ( NO RESET = ON, CLIP Length = OFF ) did not help. I did not have this issue with 10.2.4. 

Macbook Pro late 2013 16gb OS Sierra 10.12.13 , VEP 6, ART.ID v1.1a, Slave PC 6700K quad core, 64gb, OS Windows 10. Orch Template 100 plus Instances.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 27, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> BTW, do you guys know about this?


Ahhh no....nice find.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Feb 27, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> BTW, do you guys know about this?


Thank you so much for pointing this out. Dreams really do come true.


----------



## molemac (Mar 18, 2017)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Thank you so much for pointing this out. Dreams really do come true.


Only 2 things missing. Multiple simultaneous controller lanes in piano roll and more control of Mixer page please Apple


----------



## Creston (Mar 18, 2017)

Is anyone having issues with automation in the piano scroll being really laggy and slow when trying to drag it around and move it?


----------



## samphony (Mar 18, 2017)

molemac said:


> Only 2 things missing. Multiple simultaneous controller lanes in piano roll and more control of Mixer page please Apple



I hope suggestions to workflow improvements will never stop. And therefore implemented improvements will be incorporated. So in my opinion there are more than 2 things missing.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 19, 2017)

Creston said:


> Is anyone having issues with automation in the piano scroll being really laggy and slow when trying to drag it around and move it?



Yes! It was smooth in 10.2.x - but now in 10.3.x it is back to one second per movement of CC data/velocity etc in the piano roll. It seems to be dependent on SOMETHING though as I have some projects where it rarely occurs, and some (most) where it is always slow. It is really, really frustrating as it really slows down my workflow.


----------

